# Bootsplash on VT ?



## Ordoban (Jan 28, 2015)

I want to have a nice boot splash image, but it seems the old *splash_bmp_load="YES"...* options does not work anymore on VT. I have seen, there is some splash stuff on VT too. There is even a build in image in /sys/dev/vt/logo/logo_freebsd.c

How can iI use / activate this?

What iI must do to activate an other splash image?


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 28, 2015)

There was a recent Google Summer of Code project on improving the bootsplash: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2014/Bootsplash

It worked well with sc(4), but I don’t know if it applies to vt(4). You could contact the author or mentor to find out what happened to it.


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, you can follow the progress of Newcons here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons

It seems there is no splash screen support for the moment being.


----------

